# The Next Iron Chef: Redemption (2012) whole season discussion *spoilers*



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

No discussion yet that I could find (apologies if there is another thread here, search didn't find one).

A bit disappointed that things went the way they did in last night's (Sunday, 11/25/2012) episode. More on that in a second as I try to be a little polite and keep the spoilers out of the first message in the thread.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

OK, here's a few other thoughts on this season.

I, my daughter, and wife 2.0 are all beyond ready to see Mehta go home. He got very lucky with his ingredient in the challenge in last night's show, though I give him credit for doing a great job for it. Overcooking his rice should have cost more and is another in a series of, albeit small, incidences that have shown he is not the technical master that he thinks he is. His inclusion in this season's cast seems to be one designed to fill the "we need a chef that everyone will hate" role again and he seems to excel at same.

I wish he'd have lost last week when it seemed he honestly deserved to. 


My daughter is a huge Spike Mendelsohn fan and was sad to see him go, but happy because it means he should have more time to spend at his restaurants. :up: I honestly think Mendelsohn and Marcel Vigneron both should have been sent home for thumbing their noses at the judges and trying the whole "bro" thing when it came to the final challenge. I appreciate that the two of them are friends, but the judges were right, Iron Chef is about competing against others. The Iron Chef may have friends helping on their team, but when it comes to competitions against other chefs, it is a competition. While it might be neat to see an Iron Chef team of Mendelsohn and Vigneron, it isn't a competition for teams, it is for individuals, sorry.

On that final judging last night, I thought that Spike Mendelsohn may have featured the ingredient better, but I give Vigneron credit for seemingly elevating the ingredient and offering a more impressive presentation.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I totally agree that Mehta should have gone home last week. I think it's horrible that he *deliberately* sabotaged someone else's dish then said something to the effect of "it's done, move on." He is not a nice person at all.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't think there have been too many surprises so far this season. It will be interesting to see if one of the women can win it, as a woman hasn't won The Next Iron chef yet, and I don't think Cat Cora is on Iron Chef America anymore, is she?

ETA: Now that I'm thinking about it, I think I'm rooting for all three of the women over any of the men left.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

GoHalos said:


> I don't think there have been too many surprises so far this season. It will be interesting to see if one of the women can win it, as a woman hasn't won The Next Iron chef yet, and I don't think Cat Cora is on Iron Chef America anymore, is she?
> 
> ETA: Now that I'm thinking about it, I think I'm rooting for all three of the women over any of the men left.


My daughter and I were talking about the show the other day and were both saying that it might not be that awful to have Alex G. (I'm not even going to attempt to spell her last name  ) win.

In her previous attempts I'd have to admit that I was cheering for her to make a quick exit, though that isn't entirely true. In one prior season I was hoping she made it close enough to taste it, but then failed in the end (basically ripping her heart out). Yeah, yeah, I know I'm a cruel s.o.b.   

I had previously been someone that wasn't that big a fan of Faulkner either. She seemed too pompous and arrogant, but I think that is a characteristic that most good chefs might have.

In the current season, I'm less hostile towards both of those two. Myself and my daughter both believe that we've seen Alex G. soften up quite a bit as a judge on Chopped since she's been a competitor on Iron Chef. I think that has helped make her much more sympathetic to me.

Faulkner still seems a bit arrogant, but I think she is a good chef.

Frietag seems the same as Alex G. She has softened up a good bit and made herself much more sympathetic.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Maybe they are looking for a woman.

If they are looking for the best, well, the woman aren't it.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I am betting on either Alex or Faulkner ... Amanda doesn't seem to have enough of a killer instinct (as evidenced by last show, with her 'advantage') though I like her demeanor.

The way they started this season, featuring Alex G, make it seem as FN really wants her to win.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I don't get the hate for Mehta. I liked him in his season and I like him now. I thought the burner thing (is that the sabotage of which you speak?) was just an accident. It happens a lot on top chef with the ovens and they were sharing the range.

The one guy that I've turned against is Appleman. He was one of my favorites until this season. He does not come off well this season at all. I'm actually rooting against him now.

I'm kind of surprised by the performances of Spike and Marcel. Spike has been consistently underwhelming in reality shows until now and Marcel has never seem as sophisticated and calm as he has in this show.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I think Faulkner is amazing and I am rooting for her. 

I don't really have any dislike for any of the chefs, except I could never stand that pigtails woman. Sorry, I cannot remember her name but, to my delight, she was eliminated last week. I didn't like her during her season of NIC and I didn't like her this time around. Not sure why. She just gets on my last nerve.

This week I was bummed to see Spike get the ax. He has actually grown on me over the years and after he stopped wearing that stoopid porkpie hat (gawd I hated those things when he was in his season of TC!) . I like him now and enjoy watching him and the others on 'Life After Top Chef'.

The first guy to get the ax, Tim Love I believe it was - I was happy to see him go. He was a total jerkwad.

Never much liked Marcel, but he has somewhat grown on me over the years. I think Alex and Amanda are good but I don't see either of them as an IC either. I don't much like Appleman. Hoping to see him gone next. 

I see Mehta and Faulkner in the end and *fingers crossed* Faulkner kicking his butt. I don't have anything against Mehta and like him ok, but I think Faulkner is just magnificent and I think last season she was beat by Zakarian by a very thin margin.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Oooh, another season? YAY!

But I'm guessing my SP didn't pick it up since the title isn't the same. GRRR. At least they replay the eps quite a bit. Off to search.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

EEK! It looks like I missed a few eps. Off to find them...


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

I think I'm rooting for either Elizabeth or Alex. Alex (at least from on-air personality) seems to be a 'home-town girl', and Elizabeth is a 'kick-ass chef'.

Mehta just seems really cocky to me. (that's probably a masked word)


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Alex and Faulkner are my favs. Marcel can't go home soon enough to suit my wife and me.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

I was surprised by last nights elimination. I thought she was the best chef on the show. But if you go to the Chef's Challenge enough, you will make a mistake eventually.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Dec 2nd Show



ADent said:


> I was surprised by last nights elimination.


So was she.  She looked genuinely surprised and devastated.


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

GoHalos said:


> Dec 2nd Show
> 
> She looked genuinely surprised and devastated.


So did a couple of the judges.

And there were a few shouts of denial on the couch here.

I could never be on a show like this (besides lacking the actual skill) - I couldn't handle the 'the blah blah was just a tad too yadda'.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Unlike last year when Anne tried to get Geoff (sp?) out and it backfired, I think Faulkner actually put the dude in the bottom because she thought he did badly.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I think I was as shocked as she.  It's a sad day when she is eliminated, especially when it looked like the two guys should have been in the bottom and then, even after the judging of the mystery ingredient challenge, it looked like she was going to still make it through.

Now I don't even care who wins. I might not even watch the rest of the season. I hope Marcel wins. It would serve them right. HA! Faulkner was the best of the bunch. Appleman should be gone.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> I don't get the hate for Mehta. I liked him in his season and I like him now. I thought the burner thing (is that the sabotage of which you speak?) was just an accident. It happens a lot on top chef with the ovens and they were sharing the range.


I believe it was deliberate sabotage. He even said later something to the effect of, "So I did it. Get over it."

He should have gone home right there.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Hot4Bo said:


> I believe it was deliberate sabotage. He even said later something to the effect of, "So I did it. Get over it."


I'm not a fan of his either, but I don't think that him saying that necessarily means that he was admitting that he purposefully did it -- it could have been him acknowledging that he mistakenly did it (realized it after the fact).


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Ding dong, Mehta is, well, done.

His approach to the "fruit candy" (aka Skittles - the candy, not the forum member here) should have cost him anyway. As the judges seemed to notice, he treated that candy with disdain basically trying to turn it into anything but candy.

Regardless, I'm happy to see his arrogant self gone. While a little arrogance from a chef can be good thing, he seems to take it to a level that is just irritating.

I'm happy to see the final four balanced between the two remaining females and two males as well, though I think Alex G. really needs to move beyond "safe" and into "daring" with her food if she wants to win anything here. Her choice of going safe nearly cost her her in tonites episode, and it has nearly done that before. If she keeps that approach going for the remainder of the contest, she could find herself losing to either of the others that are still in the contest.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I'll miss his excruciating long winded dish descriptions...

Bacon and eggs = Eggs whipped lightly with the milk added before then fried gently adding the butter to the pan which is heavy and then the salt and fresh ground pepper just a touch. Smoke cured pork which is sauteed lightly with great care in a pan also heavy then placed on a rack to drip which is stainless steel.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

BTW, would you want to be in a competition where one of your fellow contestants is close friends with and actually assists one of the 3 judges? Alex has been Jeffery's assistant on every IC challenge he's done.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I am very glad Mehta is gone. Any of the rest to win would be fine with me.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Again, a surprise ending for me. While I no longer care who wins, as the best of the bunch left a week ago, I'm very curious to see how this plays out. I honestly don't think that any of the 4 left are IC material, although Marcel has proven himself to be much more talented than I ever thought he was. 

I like Alex but I don't think she is nearly the best. I think I'd choose Amanda over Alex. 

I don't have any Mehta hate. He is slightly annoying and arrogant, which I find unappealing, but I was hoping that Appelman would be gone instead.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Who are the 4 that are left? I caught a couple episodes yesterday, but I guess they were leading up to the current one.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> Who are the 4 that are left? I caught a couple episodes yesterday, but I guess they were leading up to the current one.


Alex, Amanda, Marcel, and Appelman


----------



## PKurmas (Apr 24, 2001)

I'm sure Chef Mehta is a fine chef, but my wife & I agree that he's straight from a Bond movie... or maybe Austin Powers. When he was saying "It is important that I become the Next Iron Chef" I expected him to add "or people will DIE."

Now he can go back to being the chef in the Virtucon corporate dining room.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Alex, Amanda, Marcel, and Appelman


Awesome - thanks for answering. I realize I could have read back, but I figured I'd bump the thread.

I've been a fan of Marcel's since his first stint on Top Chef...it would be nice to see him finally win something.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I pretty much did NOT like Marcel at first, in his original TC season, but he really has grown on me. In addition to that, in this season of NIC, I am seeing that he is much more talented than I had previously thought.

I'm still miffed that Faulkner is gone so I cannot decide who I want to root for now.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

As much as I didn't like Faulkner's personality, she would have made an awesome Iron Chef. Rooting for Amanda but its likely Marcel or Alex who will win.



sharkster said:


> I'm still miffed that Faulkner is gone so I cannot decide who I want to root for now.


----------



## USAFSSO (Aug 24, 2005)

Glad Mehta is gone. He acted like it was below him to even compete. Yes an arrogant attitude is need at this level, just not that much. Also he has no personality, at least on camera and they need to be able to be likable and put on a show if they are an Iron Chef. 

With that said, Mercel would put on the best show with great food. Alex and Amanda are great Judges. I like Appleman would also be good, just a little reserved compared to Marcel. 

If this thing is rigged in any kind of way, a woman will win. They need a female IC now that Cat Cora is gone.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I figure they have a winner in mind, going in. As it turns out, however, I guess that winner is not the one I thought it was going to be. I figured they had Faulkner winning. I don't just figure that because I wanted her to win, but because she is the best of the bunch and because she really deserved it.

The more I thought about that episode when she departed, the more I think it was stacked against her. Initially, based on the impression from judging, I expected the two guys (Mehta & App) to be the bottom two. Then, when she was put in the bottom with one of them, I thought 'oh drat (or something like that)...she will pull through'. Then, watching THAT round of judging I still thought that she made it through. So, when she was axed, it was incomprehensible to me that she was chosen. 

While I do like Alex, and always have, I just don't see her as IC material. She's just too damn whiney. Every single thing that is going to happen you get some whine from her like it's going to be the end of the freaking world. There's no whining in Iron Chef!

So, I'd like to see an Amanda and Marcel shoot out in the end.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Completely agree on Mehta. There is that borderline between confidence and arrogance and I think he was crossing it a bit too much.

My money's still on Alex. The way she was profiled in the opening of 1st episode made it look like the show was about her, and considering how much she has done for FN (that's subjective I guess), they may think she deserves it. I don't really mind - I think she would do a good job as the IC. When I started watching Chopped, I didn't like her - especially some comments she made about contestants. But it seems like being a contestant on Chopped herself and then competing and loosing in Next Iron Chef gave her a different perspective and mellowed her out a bit.



USAFSSO said:


> Glad Mehta is gone. He acted like it was below him to even compete. Yes an arrogant attitude is need at this level, just not that much. Also he has no personality, at least on camera and they need to be able to be likable and put on a show if they are an Iron Chef.
> 
> With that said, Mercel would put on the best show with great food. Alex and Amanda are great Judges. I like Appleman would also be good, just a little reserved compared to Marcel.
> 
> If this thing is rigged in any kind of way, a woman will win. They need a female IC now that Cat Cora is gone.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I don't see her as IC material.

She's the type of person whose recipe I would seek out for a Thanksgiving side dish. A very respectable endorsement from me - just not IC.

Marcel, since he's been on TV has pushed his boundaries. He's fearless.

Alex got excited about the bison (or was it buffalo?). 

Marcel got excited about cow heads...that's IC.


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

Wife and I cheered at Mehta's release.

I'm also starting to agree with some others' opinions about Alex. She's playing it too safe for Iron Chef material.

I'm still not into Nate, tho. I think, for now, my money's on Amanda.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

Amazing how completely differently you guys see Amanda and Alex in comparison to how my wife and I view them. We see Alex as cautious, yes. But Amanda seems to be constantly second-guessing herself; before, during, and after every challenge. 

I have no idea which of them is the better chef, of course, never having eaten at either of their restaurants. It's just interesting that we have almost exactly the opposite feelings about the two of them as contestants from what I'm reading here.


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, now that we're down to the final three, I'm still betting it's going to be Amanda. Alex had technique problems that just can't be done at the iron chef level.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

I'll be comfortable with whoever wins out of these final three. Appleman is my least favorite, but he's clearly a great chef and a fierce competitor. Alex and Amanda are both fun to watch.

I don't think I could have watched Estes, Mendelsohn, Metha, or Vigneron on a regular basis if either of them would have won. I'm sure they're all excellent chefs, of course, or they would never have made it onto the show in the first place. But none of them seemed like personalities I would want to spend time with week in and week out.

I'd watch any of the remaining three.

BTW, in looking up how to spell Mendelsohn and Vigneron, I noticed there's a poll on the Next Iron Chef site. Is that going to have any bearing at all on the final result, or is it just an opinion poll plain and simple? (Current standings as of the time of this writing: Alex 52%, Amanda 36%, Nate 12%)


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Ate at Estes restaurant last week (she was there). Solid entree but really a BAD dessert. Like sub olive garden level.  When we left she was yapping with a couple people about her pig supplier and how she will only buy sustainable pig. Conversation went on for 10+ minutes easy.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

It ended up about as I would have expected, but then again, not so much.

While I wasn't surprised by the winner, I think the competitor in the final 2 was the better chef throughout the competition. That said, I'm happy that both of the finalists made it that far and think both were good candidates for the next iron chef.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I guess I wasn't surprised either, but I WAS rooting for the other chef. Oh well - I need to stop making picks because my picks, no matter what contest, never win. wah  I'll survive. I just think they missed the opportunity, first a few weeks ago, then again last night, to have a truly amazing IC.

Well, actually, I chose Symon in the first NIC contest. I chose him in the very beginning of the season and Besh was my second pick. Guess I did well that year...just not so well since.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

No surprise here, though I hoped for Amanda to win. I predicted this outcome since the first episode based on how Alex was profiled back then. Of course it is possible she was profiled that way because the producers already knew the outcome after filming was done.


----------



## dylking (Jul 20, 2003)

It would have been interesting to see the 'scores', like on a regular Iron Chef show, to see how close those two really were. 

Of course, how many Iron Chefs are there now? 42?


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

I actually found myself rooting for Alex in the last battle, but I had been rooting for both of them throughout the competition.



dylking said:


> Of course, how many Iron Chefs are there now? 42?


Acording to the official website , 8.



Iron Chef Website said:


> Each week, world-class chefs battle the legendary Iron Chefs of America: Bobby Flay, Mario Batali, Masaharu Morimoto, Cat Cora, Jose Garces, Michael Symon, Marc Forgione and Geoffrey Zakarian.


Although, I haven't seen Cat Cora nor Mario Batali battling in a long time, and I'm not sure they are actually active Iron Chefs.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

I would have preferred falkner

http://www.foodnetwork.com/chef-elizabeth-falkner/package/index.html

I thought Batali quit foodnetwork when they cut his cooking show

I saw Cat Cora on MasterChef as a guest chef 2 years ago I think 
I don't remember seeing her on foodnetwork in a long time


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

jamesl said:


> I would have preferred falkner


Same here. I'd have preferred Freitag too.



> http://www.foodnetwork.com/chef-elizabeth-falkner/package/index.html
> 
> I thought Batali quit foodnetwork when they cut his cooking show
> 
> ...


Yeah, Batali and Cora seem to be gone from ICA.

Iron Chefs of America: Morimoto, Flay, Batali (gone?), Cora (gone?), Symon, Forgione, Garces, Zakarian, and now Guarnaschelli. While I like the show, adding an Iron Chef every year seems to... diminish the status of the originals.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

justen_m said:


> Iron Chefs of America: Morimoto, Flay, Batali (gone?), Cora (gone?), Symon, Forgione, Garces, Zakarian, and now Guarnaschelli. While I like the show, adding an Iron Chef every year seems to... diminish the status of the originals.


And Puck (gone because the show moved to NY).I wonder if Garces or Forgione might be quietly retired, or if Symon might decide to focus on The Chew.


----------

